# Moles!!



## framer52 (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a skunk.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

http://landscaping.about.com/cs/pests/a/mole_control.htm


----------



## dftc (Nov 12, 2012)

If you are allowed to use the spike traps where you live, they are very effective. I'm not allowed to use them here but I've had good luck with a smoke-bomb product the sell at my local hardware store. I have had no luck at all with the more "humane" and natural options like plants, noise, and windmills.

Your local hardware or garden store will have lots of choices.

The most effective solution was my neighbor's new outdoor cat. Haven't seen a mole hill since he started prowling the neighborhood at night a couple years ago.


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks.. I tried poison worms from home depot and that didnt work it made it worse i think


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a 5 acre lot that was overrun with moles. Killed just one with a spike trap in the course of an entire year. Switched to trapline brand in the ground traps three years ago and have killed over 100 of them since then.


----------



## MisterSteve (Feb 15, 2012)

Same problem here. Believe or not I have caught them with a little patience, a spade shovel and a bucket. Walk around and push down as much of the tunnels as you can and pay close attention to any new tunneling. If you have the patience you can catch them red handed.


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Done That said:


> I have a 5 acre lot that was overrun with moles. Killed just one with a spike trap in the course of an entire year. Switched to trapline brand in the ground traps three years ago and have killed over 100 of them since then.


Just got the wiretech scissor trap cant wait to get hunting it turned personal


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I have the same problem so let us know your results.


----------



## sh40674 (Mar 14, 2013)

Patience, Case of beer and a .357 mag


----------



## Jacklee (Jul 5, 2012)

We have tried everything to rid our yard of moles. Poison, sprays, traps, you name it we tried it. With little or no success.

We caught a few small ones using mouse traps buried in trails. Don't bother.

Last year on one of the forums someone recommended something called "the easy mole trap". Its not real easy to find. We got one at a tractor supply co store.

Best money we ever spent. We were catching one or two each day, and these things were huge. Its easy to see why our lawn was so torn up. They were much bigger than the ones we were catching with the mouse traps. I am thinking they weren't actually moles.

This trap really works and its very easy. I think it was about $25. We tried several of the spike traps and never got a thing. My neighbor was so amazed he went out and bought one. We live on the edge of a wetland, and the moles are a huge problem for everyone.

Good luck!


----------



## Dorado (Feb 7, 2013)

If you have a place to release them, check out the Havahart® X-Small 2-Door Trap.


----------



## bcgfdc3 (Jan 28, 2012)

Try eliminating the food source. Try controling the grubs and the moles may migrate to your neighbors yard :laughing:


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Day 2 still no mole in my lethal trap, there are so many tunnels its hard to choose


----------



## Done That (Apr 28, 2011)

Good idea before setting any traps is to step on or otherwise flatten all tunnels and wait till the next day to see which ones have been re-used to make sure it is a current active run.

Also the runs you see on top of the yard are only part of their very large underground system, many tunnels are far enough down you won't even know they are there.


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

Done That said:


> Good idea before setting any traps is to step on or otherwise flatten all tunnels and wait till the next day to see which ones have been re-used to make sure it is a current active run.
> 
> Also the runs you see on top of the yard are only part of their very large underground system, many tunnels are far enough down you won't even know they are there.


Ya theres so many i flattened a few but none have popped back up so i just started setting its earlyi got all the time in the world


----------



## bkwildlifecntrl (Apr 2, 2013)

Flatten runs look for activity, work on controlling their food source, poisons do not work (just a way for Orkin to get money), Trapline products are what my guys use and they are very effective.

Sent from my iPad using DIY Forum


----------



## Dana56 (Mar 10, 2013)

dftc said:


> If you are allowed to use the spike traps where you live, they are very effective. I'm not allowed to use them here but I've had good luck with a smoke-bomb product the sell at my local hardware store. I have had no luck at all with the more "humane" and natural options like plants, noise, and windmills.
> 
> Your local hardware or garden store will have lots of choices.
> 
> The most effective solution was my neighbor's new outdoor cat. Haven't seen a mole hill since he started prowling the neighborhood at night a couple years ago.


Finally got a mole!!! Yaaa baby


----------

